# REO Speedwagon



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## PJM (Jan 19, 2021)

Cool shot!  I like the light.  He/she really stands out.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 19, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## Space Face (Jan 19, 2021)

I don't get the title but cute wee Plover.


----------



## limr (Jan 19, 2021)

I think the title refers to the band's logo of spread out wings.

Nice job - great light on the wings, and I love the position you captured.


----------



## dsp921 (Jan 19, 2021)

Time For Me To Fly


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 19, 2021)

Great sharp shot and exposure.


----------



## Winona (Jan 19, 2021)

Real nice...


----------



## Space Face (Jan 20, 2021)

limr said:


> I think the title refers to the band's logo of spread out wings.
> 
> Nice job - great light on the wings, and I love the position you captured.



Ah, ok.  I'm not familiar with that album.  Not my kind of music really. Thanks.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 20, 2021)

I get it, time for me to fly by REO Speedwagon. Not their best song ever but surely a memorable one. "High Infidelity" had better songs.

Aside from that, Nice capture, very well done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 20, 2021)

Space Face said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I think the title refers to the band's logo of spread out wings.
> ...



Some like singing along with "Teletubbies Song Time" and that's OK.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 20, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...




You must do that when you look in the mirror


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2021)

Space Face said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I think the title refers to the band's logo of spread out wings.
> ...



I'm not a fan, but unfortunately, a great number of things that I don't like are still embedded in my brain and I haven't been able to purge this little tidbit of information.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 20, 2021)

limr said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...




Yeah, sometimes these things are hard to shake.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 20, 2021)

It's great timing with the position of the wings.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 20, 2021)

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



BOOO!! Over done.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 20, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> BOOO!! Over done.



Oh boy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Here is my mentor again. I can't do anything right, can I Kirk?
WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME!!!!!!!!!!
First the hawk wasn't level. Now this!!
Great. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 20, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > BOOO!! Over done.
> ...



Whoa! I told you nice picture, very well done. When I said, "Booo!! over done.", I was responding to Space Face. Look close, I quoted him.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 21, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> LightSpeed666 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



Yup, that was my take.  It was a dig at me not the photograph.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 23, 2021)

I was kidding with him. He took it wrong. Explained in PM's earlier this week.


----------

